# Fitral Bay Hotel Cornwall.



## chaoticreason (Aug 22, 2010)

*Fistral Bay Hotel Cornwall.*

Finally Some vandal or homeless person/persons,opened this place up shame they trashed it as soon as breaking into it.
It is a most difficult place to negotiate as someone has taken up every available floorboard,meaning the chances of going straight though a couple of stories of derelict hotel are pretty high.
I wish I had documented all the old hotel's of Newquay as the have been systematically ripped down to make way for surf pods and million pound luxury holiday homes,which oddly never seem to be occupied whenever I go peering through their windows.Methinks this could be a new source of dereliction for the not too distant furture...
I can find nothing of the history of the place,but guess it to be from the forties or there abouts.
I was night time mission so I left the outside shots dark and spooky,as was the whole place itself.Good fun though for one man mission.











































































































Sorry folks! got a bit carried away with old clicker.


----------



## KooK. (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like they left quite a lot of furniture, were all the beds still in the rooms and stuff?

Can't believe that frying pan left like that


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 22, 2010)

There were a few beds left,but most rooms where empty,kitchen was the best,that pan is full of fat not water in case you had'nt guessed.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Any idea of a closure date?


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 22, 2010)

It seems the buyers Penpol Group Ltd run out of money,there has obviously been development plans set in motion but that was a good while ago now.All I could see was the shreded plans that have run out cash.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Any date though?


----------



## Saz123 (Aug 22, 2010)

looks a good explore, wish i knew about it when i was down there!


----------



## crazyjon (Aug 22, 2010)

wow is that place still up must of been like that for years know,yeh your right about the hotels in newquay do remember two on the main drag were baracuda is that were empty and boarded up for years even rick stein was going to buy one of them then failed on the money for it,good pics anyway


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a look round there earlier this year but looks like a job to get over the fence. Shame as it looks good inside.
So many of the old buildings have been or are being knocked down in newquay for these modern "surf pod" type places for rich folk. Barely recognise the place now...


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 13, 2010)

Good report there CR. Is it a Cornish thing having furniture deposited in unusual places i.e the chair in the window


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 15, 2010)

I find the places people manage to get objects placed a tad fascinating,my favorite was the motel dereliction,that fridge suspended from the ceiling must have took some hallucinogenic thinking to have come up with.I don't know if is a Cornish thing? where's that old house with all the dummies in? that seems to get a far share of oddly placed - well! dummies.


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 15, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I find the places people manage to get objects placed a tad fascinating,my favorite was the motel dereliction,that fridge suspended from the ceiling must have took some hallucinogenic thinking to have come up with.I don't know if is a Cornish thing? where's that old house with all the dummies in? that seems to get a far share of oddly placed - well! dummies.



I remember the suspended fridge art at the motel in Cornwalll. What with that and your chair in the window in your latest post, two Cornish locations two interestingly placed items. I shall be coming to Cornwall in October, I will have to have a look at what other interesting objects in strange places can be found


----------



## mcdermottjmc (Sep 20, 2010)

I worked in the Fistral Bay Hotel until just before it was closed, I loved that place and so many more did. It is heartbreaking to see these photos. Why oh why do people do these things to places. I can understand living there if you haven't anywhere else to live, but why destroy it like this.
I am so very upset to see it this way.
Why can't the government do something.
It was built about 1910 with just one floor, the second floor was added about 1912. It was used during the war as a officers convalescent hospital.
We had quite a lot of people coming in and asking to look around it, some thought it was a childdrens home but I was told that it was the hospital during the war. I think the children's home was on the opposite corner where they are building new.


----------



## mcdermottjmc (Sep 20, 2010)

mcdermottjmc said:


> I worked in the Fistral Bay Hotel until just before it was closed, I loved that place and so many more did. It is heartbreaking to see these photos. Why oh why do people do these things to places. I can understand living there if you haven't anywhere else to live, but why destroy it like this.
> I am so very upset to see it this way.
> Why can't the government do something.
> It was built about 1910 with just one floor, the second floor was added about 1912. It was used during the war as a officers convalescent hospital.
> ...


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 20, 2010)

Yours for a mere £2 million with planning permission !


http://www.bradleys-estate-agents.c...rty_Search/#liveListCommercial_property_Sales


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 29, 2010)

*Please remove*

Give me the money! an I can build a castle.
I have to wait to for my undeserved inhetitance... What a f....... chore,working as a skivvy,having more of less disassociated all my family (fuck head that I am) I have learnt it does no favours to have youself an opinion...


----------



## blighty (Nov 3, 2010)

crazyjon said:


> wow is that place still up must of been like that for years know,yeh your right about the hotels in newquay do remember two on the main drag were baracuda is that were empty and boarded up for years even rick stein was going to buy one of them then failed on the money for it,good pics anyway



baracuda is closed... again... lol


----------



## theoss (Nov 3, 2010)

I like these reports emerging out of nequay- quite a special place to me. Can't see me getting to see the place in the forseable future, but that said It's possible I'll get bored over christmas and end up driving over there for a couple of nights.

Was this along the road leading to fistral beach? Last time I was there two winters ago St mawgan had just opened as a civil airport and all the surf lodges leading to fistral had been sold and were under conversion to yuppie flats.


----------



## Randy-Travers (Nov 4, 2010)

*Pentire*

No this was on the opposite side of the bay at Pentire


----------

